# Possibly Sick Pigeon



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

I got a new bird the other day as a companion for my other bird who I've posted about, Bleu.

The new bird is a german owl pigeon named Brie.

I've already ordered a few things as I know she ( gender not confirmed yet, though I don't think that's important ) has mites, so I ordered some insecticide that had been recommended on here. Should hopefully arrive within the next few days.

I noticed when I was looking at the mites that she has some discharge from her right nostril as well, and it caked up a little bit so her breathing is kind of whistling, like we get when we have stuffed noses. I made a vet appointment for Thursday but was wondering if there's something I should do before then to hopefully keep her cozy? Is this a symptom of mites as well?

If the kind of mite is important, I'm not entirely sure what kind they are. They look like the world's tiniest millipedes, little strings with legs, and are obviously visible to the naked eye, just hard to spot because obviously feathers, I noticed them most around her face and head.

Is a runny nose just something that german owls can get, with the short beak and all?

Can't supply pictures unfortunately, my camera decided to stop working and my cell phone takes very low quality pictures; you wouldn't be able to see anything.

Also, while I'm here, I noticed Brie walks with a very significant waddle; could this be from a minor splay leg, or should I get an x-ray to make sure its not something worse? She seemed to have gotten quite bullied at the loft I got her from, as she is missing her entire tail, a good amount of primary feathers on her wings, and little clumps around her neck, all of which are thankfully starting to grow back now, the bullying may have caused the 'limp' as well.

Thank you guys for your help!


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's a picture of her the day I got her. No worries about her wings being held weird, it's just because her tail feathers are missing so she constantly gets them situated odd because theres no tail feathers for them to sit on.


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Just bought some diatomaceous earth as well, will start mixing that with some of the bedding


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Whatever was recommended for external parasites should be fine. It is possible that she may have nasal or airsac mites, but the symptoms you noted could be of bacterial origin. But, If you clear up the mites first, the symptoms may disappear. What was it you are going to use for the mites?


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/avian_insect_liquidator.html

This stuff I saw on a different thread about mites.

Doing some research, I'm thinking what she has may be lice instead -- they aren't little round dots like mites seem to be, they've definitely got longer bodies.

Either way, gross. :< There seemed to be quite a few on her face, so I washed her as much as I could to try and at least push them down to her body ( not entirely sure how safe it'd be to put insecticide on her face.. ) and I'll try and keep her washed for that reason.

Cleaned out all the cage / bedding as well


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Took her to the vet today, really scared that she might not make it. Aside from breathing a little weird she's been okay until today where she's now spending most of her time puffed up breathing hard. Got an antibiotic but the vet reccomended me to a specialist as this was at a Banfield and though this specific vet is very experienced with birds she was saying Banfield is a general practitioner and doesn't have the facilities that my bird may possibly need.

Doing what I can to keep her warm, hydrated, and well fed for now..


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Hopefully the meds kick in soon. When u say breathing 'hard' do you mean 'fast'. If so fast is not a good sign at all. I've only had two birds do this and they passed within minutes of this fast rate of breathing. I hope thats not the case with yours.


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

No, it wasn't fast, it wasn't like a fear pant. It had been similar to a relaxed dog's pants.

Medicines didn't work. Brie passed away sometime earlier in the day. lvoed that little bird.

thanks for your guys help.

as i have another bird gonna take her to the vet asap as thouygh i kept hte bird seperated they may have had minimal contact.

sorry for typos, can't even see the keyboard right now :'(


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

I really feel for you. I'm sorry this happened. I've been lucky...our adopted racing pigeon had lice, but we treated it. Otherwise healthy.
Got the companion at Pratts Pets, where breeders drop off some birds. I picked out one of the healthiest birds...had the guy who works there give me his opinion about who looks healthy. So far so good. Again, sorry this happened to you. You can also go online to the Arizona Pigeon Club and send them an email about reputable breeders.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Thats sad but not unexpected when told of the breathing. I really hope your other bird is ok, let us know. Maybe have them do a fecal sample to see if all is ok just to be sure.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would of bought a healthy parasite free bird. You really don't want unthrifty birds to pass on parasites and diseases. 
Quarantine for a month or so would be advisable .


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

*YA quarantine is KEY*



spirit wings said:


> I would of bought a healthy parasite free bird. You really don't want unthrifty birds to pass on parasites and diseases.
> Quarantine for a month or so would be advisable .


Being in caged birds for years, when I joined this forum and even before when just reading, I am shocked how LITTLE people regard quarantine. It is unheard of. The two new ones I got, the tipplers are STILL in quarantine and will be for another 3 weeks until their salmonella booster shot. THEN they can join my loft.
Just sayin......they will then be introduced, a week later all will be medicated for trich and then the deal is done.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am very sorry for the loss of your bird. Agree with other posters about quarantine. We have quarantined the pigeon we got from the shelter now for 2 months.


----------

